# 9 batteries for 1 pump ? 108 V



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi homies I'm new there. Can I run one pump for 9 batteries... is it 108 V. I also need 9 solenoids too? Thank you for help me.

lucas :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah it possible have your solenoids only see 36=48 volts of power though, with the solenoid trick and have the motor see the full voltage, but at that voltage your motor wont last long if your not good on the switch and your car or whatever will get beat up quicker too unless you reinforced


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

right thank you ! So it means I need 8 or 9 solenoids?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Mar 1 2007, 05:15 AM~7380083
> *right thank you ! So it means I need 8 or 9 solenoids?
> *



no i only used 3, you runs your first 3 or 4 batteries as normal, and then run to solenoid bank of 3 in series, and out of them to the next battery as normal through rest of batteries, and to motor


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

ok just 3 and your pump still get 108 V?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Mar 1 2007, 05:28 AM~7380108
> *ok just 3 and your pump still get 108 V?
> *



yes, you can do that, your solenoids see 36 volts and your pump sees 108 volts


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

great I will try that. Thank you and respekt!


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

108 V with four solenoids :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

u can run three solenoids as long as your batterues are charged you will be fine i have ran 144 volts threw 3 accurates for months...


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

blackcherry 84 great picture !


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

i run 72 volts then the other 3 batts with 3 accurates i also run a double grounded presto plus :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Mar 1 2007, 11:10 AM~7381266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that mothafuka is CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 1 2007, 04:33 AM~7380113
> *yes, you can do that, your solenoids see 36 volts and your pump sees 108 volts
> *


Post him a diagram Homie


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

yes diagram :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

thats one clean mofo!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

call me crazy....all i see is a red x :angry:


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

here is a quick diagram


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what benefit does this serve. ^^^^


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Mar 1 2007, 08:13 PM~7386146
> *here is a quick diagram
> 
> 
> ...




and you run that free end to your motor?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 08:17 PM~7386186
> *what benefit does this serve. ^^^^
> *


to run 108v :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so does it work i never heard of this...what is the benefit??


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 09:21 PM~7386239
> *so does it work i never heard of this...what is the benefit??
> *



yes it works its to reduce the amps on your noids!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 1 2007, 08:27 PM~7386314
> *yes it works its to reduce the amps on your noids!
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 1 2007, 08:27 PM~7386314
> *yes it works its to reduce the amps on your noids!
> *


but in a series circuit. amps are not increased, volts are increased.....in parrell circuit amps are increased...


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

so does it jus make the noids last longer


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 1 2007, 09:27 PM~7386314
> *yes it works its to reduce the amps on your noids!
> *



noids fail for 2 reasons wear and lack of voltage i thimk three noids sharing a 24 volt trigger is better than six sharing the same 24 volts seems like more room for failure :dunno:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

better have alot of motors because it will fry the armatures


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

how about running 2 banks of solinoids after the ninth battery


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

IS THAT THE SAME DIAGRAM FOR 8 BATTERIES TO ONE PUMP??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

which way would put less stress on the motor? having the noids between the batteries or having 2 banks of noids after the batts??


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Mar 1 2007, 10:50 PM~7388396
> *which way would put less stress on the motor?  having the noids between the batteries or having 2 banks of noids after the batts??
> *


neither, either way the motor is getting the same amps and same volts


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Mar 1 2007, 11:50 PM~7388396
> *which way would put less stress on the motor?  having the noids between the batteries or having 2 banks of noids after the batts??
> *



post pics of your avitar. :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

these motors pull an ass amount of amps. i tested mine @ 24v was 300a
@48v 225a @96v 150a those r averages for a #9 gear.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Mar 1 2007, 10:51 PM~7387332
> *IS THAT THE SAME DIAGRAM FOR 8 BATTERIES TO ONE PUMP??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



no run 8 all in series with 2 sets of solenoids


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what the fuck? i never saw no shit like that before...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 2 2007, 01:47 AM~7388643
> *what the fuck? i never saw no shit like that before...
> *



it works home try it up to 144 volts hno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i only have room for 6 batterys in my trunk


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Mar 1 2007, 08:13 PM~7386146
> *here is a quick diagram
> 
> 
> ...





let me know this shit is interestin!! :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 2 2007, 02:05 AM~7388716
> *
> wtf?  i allways ran 8 batteries straight and 6 silenoids to the front motor.  i knew there was a diffrent way of doin it, but are you sure this is how?  so on the middle batteries you run 3 silenoids right, so you run the positive of the last of the 3rd silenoid to your battery and the last batterie positive to your motor??
> 
> ...



if you do it exactly like the pic it will work GURANMOTHAFUCKINTEE


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 2 2007, 01:17 AM~7388768
> *if you do it exactly like the pic it will work GURANMOTHAFUCKINTEE
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 2 2007, 02:19 AM~7388774
> *
> fuck yeah!! ima do that shit right now!!!  fuck my nighbors thanks!!! it makes sense!! :biggrin:
> *


good luck homie carefull with your wrenches make sure they dont touch a + or - i have a nice lil burn on my arm from that shit


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

lol


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 2 2007, 01:21 AM~7388781
> *good luck homie carefull with your wrenches make sure they dont touch a + or - i have a nice lil burn on my arm from that shit
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 2 2007, 02:22 AM~7388783
> *lol
> 
> *



it wasnt funny when it happend homie i was pissed i fucked up a good arm :banghead:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 2 2007, 01:25 AM~7388796
> *it wasnt funny when it happend homie i was pissed i fucked up a good arm  :banghead:
> *


every body goes through that dont even trip!!! :biggrin: thanks for the reminder


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 2 2007, 04:25 AM~7388796
> *it wasnt funny when it happend homie i was pissed i fucked up a good arm  :banghead:
> *


na iwas talkin about him sayin fuck the neighbors. i've done it to it does suck


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

can you do this with 6batts 72 volts will it make a diffrence


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Mar 2 2007, 03:53 PM~7392007
> *can you do this with 6batts 72 volts will it make a diffrence
> *


why would you wanna do this with 6 batts :dunno: wont make no difference


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

if u cant do it with 6 can u do it with 8?


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Mar 2 2007, 09:33 PM~7394430
> *if u cant do it with 6 can u do it with 8?
> *


YES PUT THE SOLINOIDS BETWEEN THE FOURTH AND FIFTH BATTERY


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

do a lot of people do this?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

yes i had my cutty that way tooo, worked great, i was using shitty prestolite blocks and never hung a one..... and i only used a single block for each pump hahaha. I haven't tried it on high volts yet but i think it hits harder with full current to the noids, like I said, I didnt have the car long enough to try it... im gonna do my lincoln that way though


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

why do you place the noids in a different spot for 96v than you would for 108v?? doesn't make any sense, it should work the same for both shouldn't it??


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

run the first three batteries, then the solenoids, then back to the rest of the batteries. it doesn't matter how many batteries you run after the noids. you really only need two solenoids. its better cause the noids only see 36v, since there only 12v solenoids thats a good thing. this should be done on any setup with more than 48v. anything over that should always be ran in a split bank setup. but why would you want to run 108v? i'm running 72v and its quick as shit! one lick and its locked up. :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

just a trick that some of us hoppers use is to run 2 seperate banks accurate silenoid racks of 4 each rack. then on the positive post of ur 9th battery run 2 wires off of it, one to each bank of silenoids then to ur post of ur motor. but u must ground ur amature cuz the amperage will smoke ur motor. running the 2 banks of silenoids to ur motor will cut the amperage down but still deliver the full voltage thru all 9 batteries but make sure when u run that much voltage, ground ur motor

9th battery[___]-------()-()-()-()---------[____] pump
l (4silenoids) l
l l
l---------()-()-()-()--------- l
(4silenoids)


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2007, 11:03 PM~7395218
> *just a trick that some of us hoppers use is to run 2 seperate banks accurate silenoid racks of 4 each rack.  then on the positive post of ur 9th battery run 2 wires off of it, one to each bank of silenoids then to ur post of ur motor. but u must ground ur amature cuz the amperage will smoke ur motor.  running the 2 banks of silenoids to ur motor will cut the amperage down but still deliver the full voltage thru all 9 batteries  but make sure when u run that much voltage, ground ur motor
> 
> 9th battery[___]-------()-()-()-()---------[____] pump
> ...


^^^^^^^^ this is whats referred to as parrallel  question though, what extra do you do to ground the motor?? because its always grounded.


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

i always thought that every 24 volts you put a noid,am i right? so if i run 9 batts. 2 every 24volts,so i will just need like 5 noids right?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i had 2/3 solenoids at 24v and then ran 4 more batterys afterwards and the motor had 72v


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT FOR A GREAT TOPIC!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BY THE WAY CAN SOMEONE SHOW ME A REALLY EASY DIAGRAM FOR RUNNING 8 BATTERIES THIS WAY???

(ALL 8 OF MY BATTERIES ARE LINED UP JUST LIKE THIS)

+ + + + + + + +
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 1 2007, 02:04 PM~7382231
> *DAMN that mothafuka is CLEAN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Why dont we see it wired up in somebody's trunk....live and in person no drawings... :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Mar 3 2007, 08:39 AM~7395909
> *Why dont we see it wired up in somebody's trunk....live and in person no drawings... :biggrin:
> *


when it gets done snowing here i'll go take a quick pic.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn......still snowing ???? it's only 90 degrees right now...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Mar 3 2007, 09:58 AM~7396068
> *Damn......still snowing ???? it's only 90 degrees right now...
> *


yep i hope this is the last of it!


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Mar 3 2007, 05:17 AM~7395738
> *TTT FOR A GREAT TOPIC!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> BY THE WAY CAN SOMEONE SHOW ME A REALLY EASY DIAGRAM FOR RUNNING 8 BATTERIES THIS WAY???
> ...


personally I would rotate the 4th battery to make it a little cleaner for the solenoids to hit the negative.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

just add two more batteries to this right here.


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

haha... show off  
gotta upstage my PAINT drawings


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Mar 3 2007, 07:39 AM~7395909
> *Why dont we see it wired up in somebody's trunk....live and in person no drawings... :biggrin:
> *


You have most likely but never paid attention :0 had mine like that for ever and always opened my trunk.....only one person noticed in the peonix show.. :biggrin: 
shit will still burn though..it aint a miracle


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

it just dont look safe to me....


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so this will give better performance at a risk right? :dunno:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Mar 3 2007, 11:21 AM~7396326
> *so this will give better performance at a risk right? :dunno:
> *


no its safer cause you running less voltage though the solenoids. if gives you the same performance.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Mar 3 2007, 10:26 AM~7396339
> *no its safer cause you running less voltage though the solenoids.  if gives you the same performance.
> *



solenoids dont burn fron voltage or amperage.if you have a good 24 volt you can run whatever threw them for our purpose.the only advantage to this is less noids wont stop they from burning...or make them last longer.a friend of mine had had his setup for 5 years 3 accurates ay 96 volts and they are fine..if you keep a good charge and add a lead nid in front they will last forever..its how the do it in manufacturing application for constant voltage...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TO ANSWER JUICED81 REGALS QUESTION, WHAT IM REFERING TO WHEN GROUNDING UR ARMATURE IM MEANING THAT U NEED TO TAP AND DRILL TO ADD A POST TO THE MOTOR TO CREATE A GROUND. CUZ UR MOTOR GROUNDS THRU UR BLOCK WHICH MOST ARE ALUMINUM AND THAT IS THEN BOLTED TO A FRAME RACK. THE ONLY PROBLEM IS ALUMINUM DOESNT CREATE A GOOD GROUND SO EVENTUALLY UR ARMATURES TAKE A SHIT CUZ THE GROUND SUCKS. IF YOU STUD UR ARMATURE (BASICALLY MAKING UR SINGLE POST ARMATURE A DUAL POST) THE MOTOR WONT HEAT UP AS FAST AND IT WILL LAST LONGER.


TO BIG DADDY CADDY, I HAVE MY 8 BATTERIES WIRED + TO - TO + TO - AND SO FORTH.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

SO WHERE DO I GROUND THE FRONT PUMP MOTOR??? I HAVE A PRESTOLITE RUNNING IT... ONE SIDE OF THE PRESTO SAYZ MOTOR.???








[/quote]


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2007, 11:44 PM~7400872
> *TO ANSWER JUICED81 REGALS QUESTION, WHAT IM REFERING TO WHEN GROUNDING UR ARMATURE IM MEANING THAT U NEED TO TAP AND DRILL TO ADD A POST TO THE MOTOR TO CREATE A GROUND.  CUZ UR MOTOR GROUNDS THRU UR BLOCK WHICH MOST ARE ALUMINUM AND THAT IS THEN BOLTED TO A FRAME RACK.  THE ONLY PROBLEM IS ALUMINUM DOESNT CREATE A GOOD GROUND SO EVENTUALLY UR ARMATURES TAKE A SHIT CUZ THE GROUND SUCKS.  IF YOU STUD UR ARMATURE (BASICALLY MAKING UR SINGLE POST ARMATURE A DUAL POST) THE MOTOR WONT HEAT UP AS FAST AND IT WILL LAST LONGER.
> TO BIG DADDY CADDY, I HAVE MY 8 BATTERIES WIRED + TO - TO + TO - AND SO FORTH.
> *



u serious?...u really drill a second ground on your motor..y not get a steel block and grind the bottom so the ground is better a cable doesnt have near the surface of a a grounded block...bolted or not its making contact if the ground wasd weak it would weld or arc in between..


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

BIG DADDY CADDY, U HAVE TO TAKE OFF THE ARMATURE AND U WANT TO DRILL A HOLE AND TAP IT THE SIZE OF THE POST ON THE MOTOR ARLEADY OR SMALLER U JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE U TAP IT SO THAT U GET GOOD CONTACT THRU THE HOLE ARMATURE SO THAT THE BOLT ISNT LOOSE OR WIGGLES, MAKES FOR A NOT SO GOOD GROUND. U WANT TO DO THIS TOWARDS THE BLOCK. BUT MAKE SURE ITS NOT GONNA INTERFERE WITH THE WORKINGS OF THE INSIDE AS WELL AS PREVERNT THE MOTOR FROM BEING ABLE TO BOLT BACK ON. THEN JUST USE A GOOD SIZE GUAGE WIRE SUCH AS 4 GUAGE OR BIGGER (I USED WELDING CABLE THROUGHOUT MY ENTIRE BATTER SETUP, LESS RESISTANCE IN WELDING CABLE, SHIT AINT CHEAP EITHER LOL BUT THE CABLE DOESNT GET HOT WHEN USING ALL TEH BATTERIES AT ONCE AND CAUSING IT TO MELT, SHORT, OR CATCH FIRE) AND ATTACH IT TO UR RACK IN THE TRUNK. UR JUST TURNING UR SINGLE POST ARMATURE INTO A DUAL POST AND LAST TIME I BOUGHT A PRESTILITE PLUS DUAL POST FUCKER WAS 140 BUCKS VERSUS A SINGLE POST WHICH WAS 100 BUCKS. I HAVE A DUAL POST PRESTOLITE PLUS ON MY PISTON PUMP WHICH HAS TEH GROUND CABLE RUNNING TO MY BATTERY RACK AND HAVE USED IT FOR ATLEAST 7 MONTHS NOW AND AT A FEW CAR HOP COMPETITONS AND I TOOK APART MY PUMP TO REPLACE THE SEAL IN IT AND ALSO REMOVED THE MOTOR AND THE BRUSHES WERE AS GOOD AS NEW AS WELL AS THE INSIDES LOOKED LIKE I HAVE NEVER USED IT. THERE WAS NO DUST INSIDE THE CAP EITHER.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ROCKSOLID, BASICALLY ITS TEH SAME PRINCIPAL AS A PRESTOLITE DUAL POST ARMATURE. MOST PEOPLE RUNNING MORE TAHN 48 VOLTS NEGLECT TO THINK ABOUT GROUNDING THE ARMATURE, MAINLY THOSE THAT DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT ELECTRICITY AND AMPERAGE. USING THE BLOCK AT THAT HIGH OF VOLTAGE ISNT AS GOOD AS CREATING A POST TO GROUND TO SINCE THE MOTORS SURFACE AREA CONTACT IS VERY THIN AND SMALL. BASICALLY WHAT HAPPENDS IS THE MOTOR ENDS UP BEING GROUNDED WHEN U BOLT IT TO THE BLOCK. THE BOLTS BECOME THE WAY ITS GROUNDED TO THE BLOCK AND MOST PEOPLE USE THREAD LOCK WHEN THE HELICOILS ARE INSTALLED TO HELP PREVENT THEM FROM BACK OUT WHEN U REMOVE UR GEAR BOX AND THE THREAD LOCK PREVENTS GROUNDING AND THE LIPS OF THE ARMATURE GETS LIL CONTACT ON THE BLOCK. BASICALLY ITS JUST NOT A GREAT WAY TO GROUND A HIGH VOLTAGE HIGH AMPERAGE, AND FOR US WHO SPENT A LOT OF MONEY ON A HYDRAULICS SETUP OR A PISTION PUMP NOT TO JUST DO THE AMRATURE GROUNDING THE RIGHT WAY. A NEW ARMATURE FOR RUNNING A PISTON PUMP ARENT CHEAP SO WHY SKIMP OUT ON AN EXTRA 15 MINUTES OF WORK TO SAVE A LOT OF MONEY IN THE LONG RUN. I HAVE A DUAL POST PRESTOLITE PLUS ON MY PISTON PUMP AND IT STILL LOOKS BRAND NEW ID KEEP USING IT MYSELF BUT I BOUGH A NEW PISTON PUMP AS WELL AS 2 BACK PUMPS FROM BLACK MAGIC AND THEY ALREADY COME WITH SOME SWEET AS DUAL POST MOTORS THAT RON HOOKED UP. ILL HAVE TO GET A PICTURE OF THOSE ONES RON DOES FOR U GUYS TO CHECK OUT IF U HAVENT SEEN THEM ARLEADY


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

so if im running 6 batteries i want the noids betweent the 4th and 5th battery?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

U WANT TO PUT UR SILENOIDS AFTER THE BATTERY U WANT TO SUPPLY THE VOLTAGE TO UR PUMP. SO FROM UR BATTERY TO SILENOIDS THEN OUT TO UR PUMP. USE GOOD SILENOIDS SUCH AS ACCURATES OR U CAN USE PROHOPPERS HEAVY DUTY SILENOID THAT IS ONLY GOOD UP TO RUNNING 4 BATTERYS TO ONE SILENOID. ANYTHING AFTER 4 BATTERIES TO THAT SILENOID THE SILENOID STAYS OPEN FOR A SECOND LONGER THAN WHEN U LEFT OFF TEH SWITCH AND OVERLOCKS UR PUMP AND AFTER 48 VOLTS THEY EVENTUALLY STICK


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 6 2007, 03:26 AM~7417128
> *so if im running 6 batteries i want the noids betweent the 4th and 5th battery?
> *


no always after the third, then as many after that as you want. :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> SO WHERE DO I GROUND THE FRONT PUMP MOTOR??? I HAVE A PRESTOLITE RUNNING IT... ONE SIDE OF THE PRESTO SAYZ MOTOR.???


[/quote]

ANYONE KNOW???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

HEY BIG DADDY CADDY TRYIN LOOKING UP A PICTURE OF A PRESTOLITE PLUS OR A DUAL POST ARMATURE. OR IF U CAN BLACK MAGIC HAS ONE CALLED A HITACHI PLUS. ONE POST IS THE POWER AND ONE IS THE GROUND. ON A SINGLE POST MOTOR ULL GET ONE POST AND THATS THE POWER, U HAVE TO CREATE THE SECOND POST URSELF. ILL TRY TO GET SOME PICS OF MY PUMPS I DONT HAVE THEM HERE AT HOME THEY ARE AT MY BUDDIES SHOP AND THEY ARE OFF MY BLACK MAGIC PUMPS AND ILL TRY TO GET THE PICS OF SOME ARMATURES WE DID OURSELVES. ID SWEAR BY ADDIN THAT GROUND TO UR MOTOR, THE MOTOR DOES NOT GET HOT SO FAST WHEN U HOP THE CAR OR SHOWING OFF. YOULL SEE A DIFFERENCE IN THE MOTORS RESPONSE. IF U GOT A BUDDY WITH HYDROS TOO HAVE HIM HIS THE SWITCH TO HIS FROM PUMP OR PUMPS AS IF U WERE HOPPIN THE CAR AND SEE HOW WARM THE MOTOR GETS, THEN WHEN U HAVE URS WITH THE GROUND ON UR MOTOR ULL SEE THAT URS WONT EVEN BE NEAR AS WARM AS TEH OTHER. I SMOKED THE SHIT OUT OF A SACO MOTOR IN 4 MONTHS AND THAT WAS RUNNING 6 BATTERIES TO THE FRONT PUMP, NOW I RUN 8 SINCE I HOP IT AND I HAVE THE SAME ARMATURE A PRESTOLITE PLUS FOR THE PAST 8 MONTHS AND IT STILL LOOKS BRAND NEW. I SEE THAT U LIVE IN FRESNO BUT FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND NO ONE IN THE HYDRAULIC INDUSTRY CAN EVEN GET A PRESTOLITE PLUS FROM PRESTOLITE UNLESS THEY BUY A SHIT LOAD OF THEM. AND SHOW TIME IN FRESNO IS NO LONGER GONNA CARRY HYDROS ONLY AIR BAGS I BELIEVE. BUT ILL TRY TO GET SOME PICS FOR YA AND IF U PM ME WITH UR EMAIL ADDRESS ILL SEND THEM TO YOU, I DONT KNOW HOW TO ADD THE PICS TO THE FORUM SINCE I NEVER REALLY GOT ON MUCH.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 2 2007, 01:05 AM~7388716
> *
> wtf?  i allways ran 8 batteries straight and 6 silenoids to the front motor.  i knew there was a diffrent way of doin it, but are you sure this is how?  so on the middle batteries you run 3 silenoids right, so you run the positive of the last of the 3rd silenoid to your battery and the last batterie positive to your motor??
> 
> ...



I RUN THE BATTERIES THE SAME WAY ONLY I USE 1 HD SOLENIOD WITH 8 BATTERIES. NEVER HAD A SOLENIOD BURN UP YET :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

NOT SURE ABOUT THE WHOLE PUTTIN IN SILINOIDS INBETWEEN THE BANK OF BATTERIES. THE SILENOIDS PURPOSE TO TO BREAK THE VOLTAGE BETWEEN THE BATTERY SUPPLY THE VOLTAGE AND THE MOTOR. UR SILENOIDS SHOULD BE LETS SAY FOR INSTANCE U HAVE 8 BATTERIES AND U WANT 48 VOLTS TO UR BACK PUMP SO ON UR FOURTH BATTERY U SHOULD HAVE A POWER CABLE TO SILENOIDS THEN FROM TEH SILENOIDS TO UR PUMPS MOTOR.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

FOR THOSE WHO WANTED TO HOW TO DOUBLE STACK SILENOIDS WHEN UR RUNNING 6 OR MORE BATTERIES TO A SINGLE PUMP AS WELL AS TURNING UR SINGLE POST MORTOR INTO A DUAL POST ADDING THE GROUND CABLE. THE 1ST IMAGE SHOWS MY DOUBLE STACKED SILENOIDS. THE 2ND SHOWS MY ARMATURE WITH A GROUND POST AS WELL AS THE CABLE COMIN OFF OF IT TO THE BATTERY RACK. THE 2 WIRES U SEE ON THE OTHER POST IS COMING FROM ONE OF THE 2 SILENOID STACKS. SO I HAVE TO CABLES OFF TEH BATTERY, ONE TO EACH STACK OF SILENOIDS THEN FROM THERE ONE WIRE OFF EACH STACK TO THE POSITIVE POST OF THE MOTOR. THE 3RD PIC SHOWS BLACK MAGICS DUAL POST MOTOR THEY PUT TOGETHER THEIR PUMPS.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

HEY GUYS SORRY THE IMAGES WERE FREAKING HUGE DIDNT REALIZE THEY WOULD APPEAR THAT WAY ON HERE I TRIED TO DELETE THE POST BUT DONT THINK I CAN SO IM GONNA PUT THE IMAGES IN THIS ONE AND I ALSO HAEV A PICTURE OF MY SET UP NOW WHICH IS A PISTON PUMP AND 2 STOCK BACK PUMPS ALL FROM SHOWTIME BUT ITS BEING REMOVED AND REPLACE ALL WITH BLACK MAGIC PUMPS AS WELL AS A BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

like this should work for up to 96v


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

??


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: why 6 noids if one side fuck up your still not protected 3 or 4 is enouf :uh:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 7 2007, 08:05 PM~7432793
> *:uh: why 6 noids if one side fuck up your still not protected 3 or 4 is enouf :uh:
> *


cause they break the heat in half, so only half the current is passing thru each side, try it. the pic should have 2 wires from the batt and 2 wires from noids to motor.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2007, 06:35 PM~7431480
> *FOR THOSE WHO WANTED TO HOW TO DOUBLE STACK SILENOIDS WHEN UR RUNNING 6 OR MORE  BATTERIES TO A SINGLE PUMP AS WELL AS TURNING UR SINGLE POST MORTOR INTO A DUAL POST ADDING THE GROUND CABLE. THE 1ST IMAGE SHOWS MY DOUBLE STACKED SILENOIDS. THE 2ND SHOWS MY ARMATURE WITH A GROUND POST AS WELL AS THE CABLE COMIN OFF OF IT TO THE BATTERY RACK.  THE 2 WIRES U SEE ON THE OTHER POST IS COMING FROM ONE OF THE 2 SILENOID STACKS. SO I HAVE TO CABLES OFF TEH BATTERY, ONE TO EACH STACK OF SILENOIDS THEN FROM THERE ONE WIRE OFF EACH STACK TO THE POSITIVE POST OF THE MOTOR. THE 3RD PIC SHOWS BLACK MAGICS DUAL POST MOTOR THEY PUT TOGETHER THEIR PUMPS.
> *


DO U NEED TO RUN A DUOBLE GROUD MOTOR OR WOULD A SACO COMP MOTOR WORK??


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

here is a quick diagram how to hook up 8 batts with 6 solenoids to 1 motor best way


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal+Mar 7 2007, 06:24 PM~7431926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same as mine homie.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

jollyrancher. ur saco comp motor will work but u need to stud it for a ground wire. if u dont youll burn that motor up and it will catch fire. its way too much voltage without a good ground. its nto a double ground motor, its one is the ground post and one is the postive post. i hope the picture i posted with the double stack noids help some of u guys out and the diagrams u post are exactly what i have. all u have to do to ur saco motor is drill a hole towards teh bottom of it but remove the center piece out so that u can see where ur drillign thru then take a tap bit and tap the hole out to make it threaded so u can thread in a post


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 8 2007, 12:52 AM~7434133
> *same as mine homie.
> *


hell yeah my bad mines just cleaner :biggrin: but it is exactly the same


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 7 2007, 11:46 PM~7434108
> *here is a quick diagram how to hook up 8 batts with 6 solenoids to 1 motor best way
> 
> 
> ...


 I still dont under stand why you guys want to run 6 we have always just run 3 never had a problem just keep youre batts chargedjust my 2 cents


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

so the nex diagram u posted would u recomend that for hopping is that really the best way to wire 10 bateries to a pump....

i heard alot about running the solenoids between the ground and the -batteries any feedback on this...???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TO SUPREMEAIR ITS NOT THAT IM RUNNING 6 SILENOIDS IN LINE ITS IM RUNNIGN 2 PAIRS OF 3 SILENOIDS. DOIN THAT CUTS THE HEAT IN HALF TO THE PUMP MOTOR, BUT STILL SUPPLYING THE FULL VOLTAGE. REMEMBER THIS WE ARE USING 12 VOLT ARMATURE AND IM RUNNING 96 VOLTS TO IT. ITS THE AMPERAGE THAT KILLS THEM. SO DOING A DOUBLE STACKED SET OF SILENOIDS CUTS THE AMPERAGE THRU THE SINGLE SET OF NOIDS AND CUTS DOWN THE HEAT. LIKE IVE SAID BEFORE BUT NOT SURE IF IT WAS IN THIS FORUM BUT IF U HAVE A BUDDY WITH THE SAME SETUP AS U DO AND HE RUNS ONE SET OF SILENOIDS TO HIS MOTOR WITH NO GROUND. HOP AGAINST HIM WITH THE SAME WAY I HAVE MINE SUCH AS A DOUBLE STACK SET OF SILENOIDS AND GROUND UR ARMATURE AND THEN OPEN UR TRUNKS AND TOUCH HIS AND THEN UR AMRATURES YOULL NOTICE THAT HIS MOTOR IS HOTTER THAN YOURS AND THEN YOULL TRUELY UNDERSTAND WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.(sorry for the cap locks again guys forgot they were even on) also we have a double pump hopper that runs 14 batteries, 7 batteries to one piston pump and 7 batteries to the other piston pump, both have 2 double stacked silenoids, and also make a post for being able to ground the armature. also i do not want to take credit for doing the double stack silenoids this idea was from RON EDGARS of black magic. we first installed both piston pumps from black magic into the double pump hopper and had 7 batteries to 1 pump and 7 batteries to the other and the motors smoked and burned to shit after 3 clicks cuz we didnt do a double stacked set of silenoids as well as ground the motor. that is how RON runs all his hoppers and im sure most of us seen how well his hoppers hit back bumper


runing 3 silenoids is okay if ur not running no more than 4 batteries to a single pump and not planning on hopping it. try it out man youll armatures will love you for it. plus if u do it and not many people know this trick but true hoppers the person u hop against 9 times out of 10 will not have done this and his motors will burn up and take a shit and yours will still be working. 

westside85, im not to sure about using silenoids inbetween batteries, not sure on how that works out. the purpose to use a silenoid is to interrupt the flow of current to ur motors when u stop hitting the switch so to me putting silinods between batteris just interrupts the flow of current. i could be wrong im just not sure what the purpose is in doing it. i have always ran my silenoids at the point of what voltage i want to my pumps. so if i wanted my back pump to have 48 volts i would take a wire of the 4th battery to a set of noids then from the noids to a motor


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2007, 07:54 PM~7440626
> *TO SUPREMEAIR  ITS NOT THAT IM RUNNING 6 SILENOIDS IN LINE ITS IM RUNNIGN 2 PAIRS OF 3 SILENOIDS.  DOIN THAT CUTS THE HEAT IN HALF TO THE PUMP MOTOR, BUT STILL SUPPLYING THE FULL VOLTAGE.  REMEMBER THIS WE ARE USING 12 VOLT ARMATURE AND IM RUNNING 96 VOLTS TO IT.  ITS THE AMPERAGE THAT KILLS THEM. SO DOING A DOUBLE STACKED SET OF SILENOIDS CUTS THE AMPERAGE THRU THE SINGLE SET OF NOIDS AND CUTS DOWN THE HEAT.  LIKE IVE SAID BEFORE BUT NOT SURE IF IT WAS IN THIS FORUM BUT IF U HAVE A BUDDY WITH THE SAME SETUP AS U DO AND HE RUNS ONE SET OF SILENOIDS TO HIS MOTOR WITH NO GROUND.  HOP AGAINST HIM WITH THE SAME WAY I HAVE MINE SUCH AS A DOUBLE STACK SET OF SILENOIDS AND GROUND UR ARMATURE AND THEN OPEN UR TRUNKS AND TOUCH HIS AND THEN UR AMRATURES YOULL NOTICE THAT HIS MOTOR IS HOTTER THAN YOURS AND THEN YOULL TRUELY UNDERSTAND WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT
> 
> *


i've been saying this all along  its whats referred to as parrallel


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

81juicedregal ya parrallel is the term we both know not everyone is gonna understand when u said i run a parrallel set of silenoids lol so i just try to make it easy for everyone to understand without making it sound harder then it is. lol


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2007, 07:49 PM~7431601
> *HEY GUYS SORRY THE IMAGES WERE FREAKING HUGE DIDNT REALIZE THEY WOULD APPEAR THAT WAY ON HERE I TRIED TO DELETE THE POST BUT DONT THINK I CAN SO IM GONNA PUT THE IMAGES IN THIS ONE AND I ALSO HAEV A PICTURE OF MY SET UP NOW WHICH IS A PISTON PUMP AND 2 STOCK BACK PUMPS ALL FROM SHOWTIME BUT ITS BEING REMOVED AND REPLACE ALL WITH BLACK MAGIC PUMPS AS WELL AS A BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


hey kingfish_customs how many volts you got running to your back pumps


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2007, 08:54 PM~7440626
> *TO SUPREMEAIR  ITS NOT THAT IM RUNNING 6 SILENOIDS IN LINE ITS IM RUNNIGN 2 PAIRS OF 3 SILENOIDS.  DOIN THAT CUTS THE HEAT IN HALF TO THE PUMP MOTOR, BUT STILL SUPPLYING THE FULL VOLTAGE.  REMEMBER THIS WE ARE USING 12 VOLT ARMATURE AND IM RUNNING 96 VOLTS TO IT.  ITS THE AMPERAGE THAT KILLS THEM. SO DOING A DOUBLE STACKED SET OF SILENOIDS CUTS THE AMPERAGE THRU THE SINGLE SET OF NOIDS AND CUTS DOWN THE HEAT.  LIKE IVE SAID BEFORE BUT NOT SURE IF IT WAS IN THIS FORUM BUT IF U HAVE A BUDDY WITH THE SAME SETUP AS U DO AND HE RUNS ONE SET OF SILENOIDS TO HIS MOTOR WITH NO GROUND.  HOP AGAINST HIM WITH THE SAME WAY I HAVE MINE SUCH AS A DOUBLE STACK SET OF SILENOIDS AND GROUND UR ARMATURE AND THEN OPEN UR TRUNKS AND TOUCH HIS AND THEN UR AMRATURES YOULL NOTICE THAT HIS MOTOR IS HOTTER THAN YOURS AND THEN YOULL TRUELY UNDERSTAND WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.(sorry for the cap locks again guys forgot they were even on) also we have a double pump hopper that runs 14 batteries, 7 batteries to one piston pump and 7 batteries to the other piston pump, both have 2 double stacked silenoids, and also make a post for being able to ground the armature.  also i do not want to take credit for doing the double stack silenoids this idea was from RON EDGARS of black magic.  we first installed both piston pumps from black magic into the double pump hopper and had 7 batteries to 1 pump and 7 batteries to the other and the motors smoked and burned to shit after 3 clicks cuz we didnt do a double stacked set of silenoids as well as ground the motor.  that is how RON runs all his hoppers and im sure most of us seen how well his hoppers hit back bumper
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your help but I think that a couple of the things you are saying are not true. It is possible to run more than 4 batteries to 3 silenoids. This is my old faithfull










It has 96 volts to 3 silenoids and we never burn silenoids and this car does low 60's. 

This is my right hand mans car that I always hop for him and he's double pumped and runs 72 volts to the front and he never has no problems. 










I personally have 4 other cars that all run 7 to 8 batteries to the front and they appear to not have any problems either. Like ive said before.... keep your batteries charged and you won't have problems.

P.S. I think Ron knows me pretty well.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

flaco, i have 48 volts to my back pumps and its pretty damn fast.


supremeairl, ya u r right i fucked up when i typed up running the 3 silenoids to more than 4 batteries my head was thinking faster than my hands lol. what i had meant to say was that running 3 silenoids is possible like u said to more batteries i just wouldnt do it cuz of the large amount of voltage and amperage running thru them. like you said it is possible i and completely agree with you on that. i just wouldnt do it. the damn silenoids are soo cheap i prefer to be safer than sorry with 2500.00 in trunk u know what i mean. so i do aplogize for the mistake i made. again my head was faster than my hands lol and old faithful be swinging em


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2007, 02:30 PM~7445524
> *flaco, i have 48 volts to my back pumps and its pretty damn fast.
> supremeairl, ya u r right i fucked up when i typed up running the 3 silenoids to more than 4 batteries my head was thinking faster than my hands lol.  what i had meant to say was that running 3 silenoids is possible like u said to more batteries i just wouldnt do it cuz of the large amount of voltage and amperage running thru them.  like you said it is possible i and completely agree with you on that.  i just wouldnt do it. the damn silenoids are soo cheap i prefer to be safer than sorry with 2500.00 in trunk u know what i mean. so i do aplogize for the mistake i made.  again my head was faster than my hands lol  and old faithful be swinging em
> *


kingfish _customs so off the 4th batterie you run 2 cabeles to your back pumps


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 9 2007, 02:37 PM~7445569
> *kingfish _customs so off the 4th batterie you run 2 cabeles to your back pumps
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i have 2 back pumps and on the 4th batteries i have one cable goin to each pump. with a prohopper heavy duty silenoid. heres a pic of my trunk minus the batteries.
if u look at it my back pumps are the ones at the far right and left. if u look under their backing plate ull see too goldish bronze looking things which are my heavy duty silenoids from prohopper, on the left side u see a black cable in a upside down U shape thats resting on my piston pump thats cable does on the 4th battery and on the right side u see a cable laying on my battery rack and that one is connected to the 4th battery as well.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2007, 09:54 PM~7440626
> *TO SUPREMEAIR  ITS NOT THAT IM RUNNING 6 SILENOIDS IN LINE ITS IM RUNNIGN 2 PAIRS OF 3 SILENOIDS.  DOIN THAT CUTS THE HEAT IN HALF TO THE PUMP MOTOR, BUT STILL SUPPLYING THE FULL VOLTAGE.  REMEMBER THIS WE ARE USING 12 VOLT ARMATURE AND IM RUNNING 96 VOLTS TO IT.  ITS THE AMPERAGE THAT KILLS THEM. SO DOING A DOUBLE STACKED SET OF SILENOIDS CUTS THE AMPERAGE THRU THE SINGLE SET OF NOIDS AND CUTS DOWN THE HEAT.  LIKE IVE SAID BEFORE BUT NOT SURE IF IT WAS IN THIS FORUM BUT IF U HAVE A BUDDY WITH THE SAME SETUP AS U DO AND HE RUNS ONE SET OF SILENOIDS TO HIS MOTOR WITH NO GROUND.  HOP AGAINST HIM WITH THE SAME WAY I HAVE MINE SUCH AS A DOUBLE STACK SET OF SILENOIDS AND GROUND UR ARMATURE AND THEN OPEN UR TRUNKS AND TOUCH HIS AND THEN UR AMRATURES YOULL NOTICE THAT HIS MOTOR IS HOTTER THAN YOURS AND THEN YOULL TRUELY UNDERSTAND WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.(sorry for the cap locks again guys forgot they were even on) also we have a double pump hopper that runs 14 batteries, 7 batteries to one piston pump and 7 batteries to the other piston pump, both have 2 double stacked silenoids, and also make a post for being able to ground the armature.  also i do not want to take credit for doing the double stack silenoids this idea was from RON EDGARS of black magic.  we first installed both piston pumps from black magic into the double pump hopper and had 7 batteries to 1 pump and 7 batteries to the other and the motors smoked and burned to shit after 3 clicks cuz we didnt do a double stacked set of silenoids as well as ground the motor.  that is how RON runs all his hoppers and im sure most of us seen how well his hoppers hit back bumper
> 
> 
> ...



thats a weird story .i ran a car at 144 volt for like 6 months till the noids blew...hmmm...and your burnin motors at 84?..i think it a cheap ass motor

i know alot of guys run like 120 threw a saco comp motor and they last a long time with convential wiring set up...


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

i think it comes down to how well u hit the switch

no matter how much power u got going to the pump or what size pump head u have timing on the switch is all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Mar 12 2007, 12:25 AM~7459293
> *i think it comes down to how well u hit the switch
> 
> no matter how much power u got going to the pump or what size pump head u have timing on the switch is all that matters :biggrin:
> *


Amen brotha


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya u dont wanna start out hitting the switch with 72 volts to ur pumps, u gotta learn to crawl before u can walk lol so its best to learn on smaller voltages


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir+Mar 9 2007, 03:19 PM~7445451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU PEOPLE ARE NUKING THE FUCK OUTTA THIS. THE BIGGEST THING COMES DOWN TO YOUR HAND, HOW YOU HIT THE SWITCH. I SEEN A FOOL DRIVE ALL THE WAY FROM VIRGINIA TO CANADA AND HE WAS TRYING TO RUN 108 VOLTS TO ONE PUMP, GOT UP THERE HIT THE SWITCH ABOUT 3 TIMES AND FRIED THE MOTOR, PUT ANOTHER MOTOR ON, AND FRIED THAT. I LIVE BY THE OLD SAYING. *K.I.S.S KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID*


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Mar 1 2007, 08:13 PM~7386146
> *here is a quick diagram
> 
> 
> ...



Where does the rear pump hook up?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hooks up on the 4th battery or u can run the back pump off of the 3rd battery, its up to you. on that batterys + post, a wire comes off of it then to silenoids, from teh silenods out to the pumps motor


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2007, 08:54 PM~7440626
> *TO SUPREMEAIR   ITS NOT THAT IM RUNNING 6 SILENOIDS IN LINE ITS IM RUNNIGN 2 PAIRS OF 3 SILENOIDS.  DOIN THAT CUTS THE HEAT IN HALF TO THE PUMP MOTOR, BUT STILL SUPPLYING THE FULL VOLTAGE.  REMEMBER THIS WE ARE USING 12 VOLT ARMATURE AND IM RUNNING 96 VOLTS TO IT.  ITS THE AMPERAGE THAT KILLS THEM. SO DOING A DOUBLE STACKED SET OF SILENOIDS CUTS THE AMPERAGE THRU THE SINGLE SET OF NOIDS AND CUTS DOWN THE HEAT.  LIKE IVE SAID BEFORE BUT NOT SURE IF IT WAS IN THIS FORUM BUT IF U HAVE A BUDDY WITH THE SAME SETUP AS U DO AND HE RUNS ONE SET OF SILENOIDS TO HIS MOTOR WITH NO GROUND.  HOP AGAINST HIM WITH THE SAME WAY I HAVE MINE SUCH AS A DOUBLE STACK SET OF SILENOIDS AND GROUND UR ARMATURE AND THEN OPEN UR TRUNKS AND TOUCH HIS AND THEN UR AMRATURES YOULL NOTICE THAT HIS MOTOR IS HOTTER THAN YOURS AND THEN YOULL TRUELY UNDERSTAND WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.(sorry for the cap locks again guys forgot they were even on) also we have a double pump hopper that runs 14 batteries, 7 batteries to one piston pump and 7 batteries to the other piston pump, both have 2 double stacked silenoids, and also make a post for being able to ground the armature.  also i do not want to take credit for doing the double stack silenoids this idea was from RON EDGARS of black magic.  we first installed both piston pumps from black magic into the double pump hopper and had 7 batteries to 1 pump and 7 batteries to the other and the motors smoked and burned to shit after 3 clicks cuz we didnt do a double stacked set of silenoids as well as ground the motor.  *


Sorry but I have to disagree with you on that. Running the solenoids in parallel will allow to get all the amperage to the motor but cut down the heat to the solenoids so they don't stick. It is the same thing as putting bigger cable for your batteries. The thing that is saving your motors is the fact that the ground is there. The ground is what cuts the heat down in the motor because now it has a set point to ground itself instead of searching for one through the case and block.
You say that running the solenoids cuts the amperage so then why not buy batteries with half the amperage? It would do the same thing you are saying that is why I have to disagree with you. When doing electrical, you want larger wire to carry the added amperage. Inside the solenoids, the area doing the transfer of electricity is only about 1/2 inch square. When you run the other set of solenoids in parallel, it increases the surface area to a 1 inch square. The reason for increasing the area is to gain the ability to use the amperage from the batteries. You did not try this because you did both things to your double at the same time. If you did the double set of solenoids and not the ground, you would have fried the motor. So with that said, grounding the motor is what is saving it because of the less resistance to ground and we all know that resistance is heat. :biggrin:

Oh, and I also have to agree with Jolleyrancher, timing is everything no matter what you do.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

definately and heat fucks it all up lol. i actually have 0/4guage welding cable connecting my batteries and teh ground cable. and then my pumps get 4 guage. man that shit aint cheap for nothing. and the lugs were like almost 5 bucks each. i sold my batteries too last week and now i have to replace cables that arent long enough haha


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay now everyone say it with me. HEAT IS THE ENEMY NOT OUR FRIEND. come on you guys can do it lol


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

One of the best topics ever posted :cheesy:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 12 2007, 01:11 PM~7462318
> *hooks up on the 4th battery or u can run the back pump off of the 3rd battery, its up to you. on that batterys + post, a wire comes off of it then to silenoids, from teh silenods out to the pumps motor
> *


 why does the solenoid connect to the next negative in the diagram :dunno: I really like this thread cuz I was planning on 9.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 12 2007, 12:52 PM~7462566
> *definately and heat fucks it all up lol.  i actually have 0/4guage welding cable connecting my batteries and teh ground cable. and then my pumps get 4 guage. man that shit aint cheap for nothing.  and the lugs were like almost 5 bucks each. i sold my batteries too last week and now i have to replace cables that arent long enough haha
> *


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so how should i run 8 batteries then with 8 to the front and 4 to the back?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

jthshowstopper, this his how i run my single piston pump setup with 2 back pumps.
sorry if its messy i used microsoft paint to do it lol. but you can see 8 batteries, on the 4th battery i have 2 wires comin off of it to go to 2 different sets of silenoids one set for each back pump, and the pump motor is grounded. for the front pump on the 8 battery you see 2 cables comin off to 2 different set of silenoids, then from there you see 2 wires goin both onto the postitive post of the front pump motor and the motor is grounded i hope this help ya out there


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

do i need double stack of noids to the front???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

yes u do. it will save ur motor as well making a ground connection on ur motor and ground it to ur frame rack. so that the motor will ground out instead of searchin for a way to ground.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

good shit king fish.......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

we havent burned out a motor since doin our motors and silenoids this way. ill have to pull apart my motor i have in the car now and take a pic of it and show u guy what it looks like after a year of use


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

i belive u already my homie.. had some shit like that never told me what exactly it was al about.. he hit 40's with a single pump cutty no piston


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya i guess it really boils down to products, right coil under the cars. how u set ur shit up and hittin the switch


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

so what kills noids i say volts any one here say amps?..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

A SWITCH RETARED PERSON KILLS NOIDS LOL


thats a damn good questions. voltage causes heat, and amps cause heat (assuming heat is the culperate). but i have the same set of silenoids i had bought when i first got my setup 2 years ago. ive only burned 1 silenoid and it was a silenoid from kragens and that was back in 02 on my first set up. (SWITCH RETARDED BACK THEN) LOL


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

but we do know that low voltage batteries will cause a silenoid to stick, thus blowing a noid up. thats one thing that will blow a silenoid. DEAD ASS BATTERIES


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i say amps kill noids, and heres my reasoning................. when u run your noids in parallel( 2 sets of 3) your noids last way longer, this is because it splits the amps in half, the volts remain the same through each row of noids, but the amps become lower. IMO amps is basically heat and heat kills noids.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 14 2007, 10:54 PM~7481317
> *i say amps kill noids, and heres my reasoning................. when u run your noids in parallel( 2 sets of 3) your noids last way longer, this is because it splits the amps in half, the volts remain the same through each row of noids, but the amps become lower. IMO amps is basically heat and heat kills noids.
> *



well it doesnt really split amps the load will be the load if you have 96 volts at 1000 amps..that doesnt matter if you have twenty noids inline the load will be the same..this isnt like speakers solenoids have no real resitance so i dont know how u figure the amps are split...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Great topic :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i know the other thing besides low voltage batteries that kills a silenoid is a weak ground cable 


i was told that if u run ur batteries in series u increase your voltage but the amps are teh same as if u run 1 battery or 8 batteries, but if u run ur batteries in parallel your voltage stays the same but u increase the amps each battery up. i was at a battery shop a while back that i get my batteries from and the guy doesnt bullshit ya he gets u the battery you need. but i think i remembered what he said correctly and can anyone tell me if i got it wrong or not.


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2007, 03:49 PM~7470072
> *jthshowstopper,  this his how i run my single piston pump setup with 2 back pumps.
> sorry if its messy i used microsoft paint to do it lol.  but you can see 8 batteries, on the 4th battery i have 2 wires comin off of it to go to 2 different sets of silenoids one set for each back pump, and the pump motor is grounded.  for the front pump on the 8 battery you see 2 cables comin off to 2 different set of silenoids, then from there you see 2 wires goin both onto the postitive post of the front pump motor and the motor is grounded  i hope this help ya out there
> 
> ...


so do i just wire in the 9th battery after the 8th,do i have to add another noid?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

add ur 9th battery after my 8th and just wire the 9th battery the way my 8th is. so basically if i drew another diagram having 9 batteries. they would all be wires + to - and on ur 9th batteries + post u wire it like i have my 8th battery wired


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

so i tried this shit for shit and giggles and solenoids kept getting stuck..hmm

after the thirty is there a certain direction..i have seen this done in dancers and was wonderin i should try it...


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2007, 12:52 PM~7484675
> *i know the other thing besides low voltage batteries that kills a silenoid is a weak ground cable
> i was told that if u run ur batteries in series u increase your voltage but the amps are teh same as if u run 1 battery or 8 batteries, but if u run ur batteries in parallel your voltage stays the same but u increase the amps each battery up.  i was at a battery shop a while back that i get my batteries from and the guy doesnt bullshit ya he gets u the battery you need. but i think i remembered what he said correctly and can anyone tell me if i got it wrong or not.
> *


If you have 12 batts run the first 3 parallel then run 7 in series 2 more in parallel this would be 12 batts with 108 volts to youre front pump this would give you more reserve time but you would still be useing all the batts basicly more hopping between charges


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 15 2007, 04:11 AM~7482365
> *well it doesnt really split amps the load will be the load if you have 96 volts at 1000 amps..that doesnt matter if you have twenty noids inline the load will be the same..this isnt like speakers solenoids have no real resitance so i dont know how u figure the amps are split...
> *


well how about you take a voltage and amp tester, test the volts and amps on each side of the 2 rows of noids, then right down your results, then remove one row of noids, and do a quick test(before the noids fry) and see if the amps go up or down with only one row, if you do this i bet you will see what i'm talkin bout mang.  

ps remember that not only does high wattage kill, but so does low wattage


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

whats up homie i got a cutt dogg thats built by ryders in bakersfield its 3 pumps 10 batteries and i got 4 accumaxx sil to the front and 10 bateries straight never burned anythang car does 45 inch bumper all day just depends on the wire up get back to me


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey rocksolid what did u try for shits and giggles. just curious


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2007, 12:16 AM~7488716
> *hey rocksolid what did u try for shits and giggles.  just curious
> *


 i cut into the bank like shown and blown noids...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 15 2007, 09:56 PM~7487780
> *well how about you take a voltage and amp tester, test the volts and amps on each side of the 2 rows of noids, then right down your results, then remove one row of noids, and do a quick test(before the noids fry) and see if the amps go up or down with only one row, if you do this i bet you will see what i'm talkin bout mang.
> 
> ps remember that not only does high wattage kill, but so does low wattage
> *



ok..lol :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

which bank did u cut into. r u refering to the diagram i put up?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2007, 12:47 AM~7488849
> *which bank did u cut into.  r u refering to the diagram i put up?
> *


 yes i did the lead noid keep burnin and i lost a switch..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

which set of noids burned. cuz i have the same set of silenoids for 2 years now


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

no i did the 3 in between thing i dont know about 6 noids to the front..why dont u break them on your hopper..put the six noids at the 36?..seems like if the theory is correct that that would be the ideal place..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh i dont do any inbetween silenoids. i only put my silenoids between the battery supplyin the voltage and the pumps so i have a set of noids at 48 volts 3 noids to each back pump, and 2 sets of 3 noids for my front pump at the 8th battery. never tried it any other way and from the looks of my motor when i took it apart last week. it still looks brand new so why fix what aint broke hehe


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

OK Homies I did this set up is it all right can I use it like this?

xxx


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Mar 16 2007, 07:01 PM~7492946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir that is exactly correctomundo brotha just dont forget a double grounded motor for the front :biggrin:


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks :cheesy: 

this topic make me learn quick!

thanks homie! I will ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey nice diagram. how did u make it by chance, incase i need to create another thats much nicer. ive never tried running 3 silenoids between the 3rd and 4th battery before. actually this is the first time hearing of doing it that way when i got signed up on layitlow. before that everyone i know runs there noids off teh battery that is supplying the voltage. but hey if it works, it works im not gonna knock it.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2007, 08:33 PM~7493427
> *hey nice diagram. how did u make it by chance, incase i need to create another thats much nicer.  ive never tried running 3 silenoids between the 3rd and 4th battery before.  actually this is the first time hearing of doing it that way when i got signed up on layitlow.  before that everyone i know runs there noids off teh battery that is supplying the voltage. but hey if it works, it works im not gonna knock it.
> *


look again that is 6 batts then it is split and yes it works great


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i was looking an the diagram that shows 9 batteries has silenoids between the 3rd & 4th battery not the sixth. well looking at it from left to right its the 3rd & 4th and from right to left its 6 lol


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

put some deltas in the back 
:biggrin:


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

done in COREL DRAW...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh kool where did u get that program from or where were u able to access it.


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

try to search on net for Corel draw 9 but it is not for free. But you might get download trial version for 1 month


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I know this topic says its for one pump, but could anybody help me with the wiring for two pumps to the front? I have a total of four pumps , ten batteries, eight HD solenoids, double grounded motors, 11's for the front and 9's for the back. I dont want to wire the set up for five and five. This is my first hopper i've tried to build. I'll change out the size in pump heads if i have to, along with maybe switching to accurate solenoids. I hope i can get some info thanks.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

o.k. SO HOW DO I RUN MY BACK PUMP TO THE SAME 8 BATTERIES??? I WANNA RUN 48V. & 2 SOLENOIDS TO THE BACK PUMP.

ANY DIAGRAMS???








[/quote]


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i dont run silenoids between batteries, i run my silenoids in between the pump and the battery i want to supply the voltage to my pump. but using ur diagram u would go on the + on the 4th battery and run ur silenoids off of that one to each back pump


----------



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

> o.k. SO HOW DO I RUN MY BACK PUMP TO THE SAME 8 BATTERIES??? I WANNA RUN 48V. & 2 SOLENOIDS TO THE BACK PUMP.
> 
> ANY DIAGRAMS???


[/quote]
If you run this 3 4 split like the pic, how do you charge your batts? street charger wont work and the shoemauker wont either cause your not connected all the way through?Unless you charge singlely or in two banks? Just wondering?? BTW kick azz topic, learned alot!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> *
> If you run this 3 4 split like the pic, how do you charge your batts? street charger wont work and the shoemauker wont either cause your not connected all the way through?Unless you charge singlely or in two banks? Just wondering?? BTW kick azz topic, learned alot!!!! :cheesy:
> *



you use 2 jumper cables to connect the 1st and 5th neg and the 4th and 8th positive together then attach the shumacher to the neg of batt 1 and pos of batt 4 set to 48V and away you go...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Mar 1 2007, 10:13 PM~7386146
> *here is a quick diagram
> 
> 
> ...





Your the man, you should of patented that idea and charged all of these kats!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

What about 96V between 2 front pumps?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

i run mine on my ground! and do some tricks to them!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 22 2007, 10:05 AM~8154869
> *i run mine on my ground! and do some tricks to them!
> *



pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 22 2007, 10:40 AM~8155070
> *pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> *


then it didnt happen! but i take money orders and food stamps if you really wanna see!lol


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 22 2007, 11:55 AM~8154797
> *What about 96V between 2 front pumps?
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 22 2007, 12:21 PM~8155767
> *
> *


hold on ill draw somthinout!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 22 2007, 01:55 PM~8156461
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that wont work your noids are in the wrong spot...

if you kept it like that when you hit the switch it would be the same as connecting hte pos and neg of that battery together.

should be like this


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jun 23 2007, 04:30 AM~8160037
> *that wont work  your noids are in the wrong spot...
> 
> if you kept it like that when you hit the switch  it would be the same as connecting hte pos and neg of that battery together.
> ...



You are correct, sir.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

im plainnin on doin a single pump hopper how in the hell can i do it for a 84 307 v8 5.0l.im runnin a cce single pump kit which is better a rear or front n should i put coils on all four sides


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

OK RUN THEM FROM GROUND TO POSITIVE THE REAR RUN IT OFF THE 4TH BATTERY .. THE FRONT NO TRICKS OR ANYTHING JUST RUN TO THE 9TH BATTERY 5 NOIDS ITS 1 SOLENOID TO EVERY 2 BATTERYS SO YOU CAN RUN 10 WITH 5 NOIDS BUT RUN ONLY 9 TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE THATS HOW I GOT IT AND I GET LIKE 3 FT ON FIRST HIT BUT I GOT FULL STACK OF 5 TONS ... WITH A SPLIT BELLY AND 1.5 EXT ON MY ARMS


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Mar 18 2007, 05:53 AM~7499897
> *try to search on net for Corel draw 9 but it is not for free. But you might get download trial version for 1 month
> *


go to offtopic and ask in software galore.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Love the topic homeboys :biggrin: :biggrin: Since all of you know what your talking about, lets talk about my situation,,,, got 8 batts and 2 pumps to the front and one to the back, what would be the best way to get the most power to the front, thank you hydro gods .....help me :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jun 23 2007, 02:30 AM~8160037
> *that wont work  your noids are in the wrong spot...
> 
> if you kept it like that when you hit the switch  it would be the same as connecting hte pos and neg of that battery together.
> ...


ya your right! like it says ruff draft,in a hurry .....but good you pay attention lol!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 23 2007, 11:32 PM~8164443
> *ya your right! like it says ruff draft,in a hurry  .....but good you pay attention lol!
> *



i didnt want to see a post from a newbie who skipped to the last post and copied the picture and hooked up his setup like that and wondered why the batterys exploded when he hit the switch..

:biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

4 sol. should be just fine or use 2 sol. blocks its hard to explane need more info pm me so i can call you and tell you how its done


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hay Fellas so whats the most batter you can connect to 1 pump ???

Can you connect all 12 batterys to 1 pump and if so, could some one draw a diagram to see ??? 

and what if you have 12 batterys and 2 pumps to the nose??/ How can you connect those ??? 

Thanks for any feed back


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 2 2007, 01:17 AM~7388768
> *if you do it exactly like the pic it will work GURANMOTHAFUCKINTEE
> *


sure it works however if a noid burns and grounds un hooking the ground wont help, my batts are set up like this and i had a fire a noid cable was lose and all hell broke loss i still run it this way but when we hop i allways have a wrench to un hook the battery cable


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I was doing it but I kept burning motor so I went to 8


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 2 2007, 01:05 AM~7388716
> *
> wtf?  i allways ran 8 batteries straight and 6 silenoids to the front motor.  i knew there was a diffrent way of doin it, but are you sure this is how?  so on the middle batteries you run 3 silenoids right, so you run the positive of the last of the 3rd silenoid to your battery and the last batterie positive to your motor??
> 
> ...


thats how mine is but im running 8 baterys and the solinoids come off the 4th positiv and then conect back o the 5th negitive and then strait and off the 8th battery is a cable that goes strait to the motor nuh i havent had no problems still have the same casing and same 3 soliniods after 4 hopps aleady and still going


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2007, 12:23 AM~7416791
> *ROCKSOLID, BASICALLY ITS TEH SAME PRINCIPAL AS A PRESTOLITE DUAL POST ARMATURE.  MOST PEOPLE RUNNING MORE TAHN 48 VOLTS NEGLECT TO THINK ABOUT GROUNDING THE ARMATURE, MAINLY THOSE THAT DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT ELECTRICITY AND AMPERAGE.  USING THE BLOCK AT THAT HIGH OF VOLTAGE ISNT AS GOOD AS CREATING A POST TO GROUND TO SINCE THE MOTORS SURFACE AREA CONTACT IS VERY THIN AND SMALL.  BASICALLY WHAT HAPPENDS IS THE MOTOR ENDS UP BEING GROUNDED WHEN U BOLT IT TO THE BLOCK. THE BOLTS BECOME THE WAY ITS GROUNDED TO THE BLOCK AND MOST PEOPLE USE THREAD LOCK WHEN THE HELICOILS ARE INSTALLED TO HELP PREVENT THEM FROM BACK OUT WHEN U REMOVE UR GEAR BOX AND THE THREAD LOCK PREVENTS GROUNDING AND THE LIPS OF THE ARMATURE GETS LIL CONTACT ON THE BLOCK.  BASICALLY ITS JUST NOT A GREAT WAY TO GROUND A HIGH VOLTAGE HIGH AMPERAGE, AND FOR US WHO SPENT A LOT OF MONEY ON A HYDRAULICS SETUP OR A PISTION PUMP NOT TO JUST DO THE AMRATURE GROUNDING THE RIGHT WAY.  A NEW ARMATURE FOR RUNNING A PISTON PUMP ARENT CHEAP SO WHY SKIMP OUT ON AN EXTRA 15 MINUTES OF WORK TO SAVE A LOT OF MONEY IN THE LONG RUN. I HAVE A DUAL POST PRESTOLITE PLUS ON MY PISTON PUMP AND IT STILL LOOKS BRAND NEW ID KEEP USING IT MYSELF BUT I BOUGH A NEW PISTON PUMP AS WELL AS 2 BACK PUMPS FROM BLACK MAGIC AND THEY ALREADY COME WITH SOME SWEET AS DUAL POST MOTORS THAT RON HOOKED UP.  ILL HAVE TO GET A PICTURE OF THOSE ONES RON DOES FOR U GUYS TO CHECK OUT IF U HAVENT SEEN THEM ARLEADY
> *


my homie does this but wat im wondering is on the post u put the cable frm ur batterys on the inside it has meter on it that conects to the feilds, wen u make another post does that post have to conect to the metal on the inside of the 1st post or do u just drill and tap in die it and put the bolt and nut in directly into the casing even if that second post isnt conect to anything???,will it work that way or do u have to make sumthing on the isid of it, if im not mistaken all u do is drill a hole out on the casing close to the block and tap it and then put the bolt thru and nut and tighten it and with that new post being coneted to the caseing wn u run a cable and ground it for examle on ur rack it will create a second ground????? or no and please let me knw if u lost me


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jun 23 2007, 07:23 PM~8164161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup same thing happened to me. thats why i dont run it that way anymore. ive done 3 solenoids after the 9th battery without problems.


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Apr 1 2008, 07:44 AM~10307245
> *Hay Fellas so whats the most batter you can connect to 1 pump ???
> 
> Can you connect all 12 batterys to 1 pump and if so, could some one draw a diagram to see ???
> ...



i dont know anyone running 144v to 1 pump. :uh: if you really wanna run 144v, just take the diagram shown and wire the other batteries before you wire the motor.


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Mar 21 2007, 01:35 PM~7524007
> *o.k. SO HOW DO I RUN MY BACK PUMP TO THE SAME 8 BATTERIES??? I WANNA RUN 48V. & 2 SOLENOIDS TO THE BACK PUMP.
> 
> ANY DIAGRAMS???
> ...


instead of the solenoids on the 3rd battery, run it between the 4th and 5th battery.
then connect another set of solenoids to the 4th battery going to your back pump.


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 16 2007, 08:39 AM~7490008
> *no i did the 3 in between thing i dont know about 6 noids to the front..why dont u break them on your hopper..put the six noids at the 36?..seems like if the theory is correct that that would be the ideal place..
> *


i run 8 batterys strait with a breaker in the middle ive never had a problem i run a bank of 3 solinoids off the 4th positive and it conecs bak to the 5 th negitive and its wire stait + to - + to- and so on and on the 8th battery is a cable directly to the motor ive not had a problem with the motr or the solinoids


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I run 96 volt to 3 Accurates the old shool way. The way i see it if it aint broke why fix it.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Apr 19 2008, 03:49 PM~10454994
> *I run 96 volt to 3 Accurates the old shool way. The way i see it if it aint broke why fix it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Mar 1 2007, 10:10 AM~7381266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show us pics or aint happening


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Mar 3 2007, 07:33 AM~7396183
> *just add two more batteries to this right here.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Apr 19 2008, 03:24 PM~10454614
> *my homie does this but wat im wondering is on the post u put the cable frm ur batterys on the inside it has meter on it that conects to the feilds, wen u make another post does that post have to conect to the metal on the inside of the 1st post or do u just drill and tap in die it and put the bolt and nut in directly into the casing even if that second post isnt conect to anything???,will it work that way or do u have to make sumthing on the isid of it, if im not mistaken all u do is drill a hole out on the casing close to the block and tap it and then put the bolt thru and nut and tighten it and with that new post being coneted to the caseing wn u run a cable and ground it for examle on ur rack it will create a second ground????? or no and please let me knw if u lost me
> *



ya ur just drilling a hole in the casing to install a stud so that u can create a more efficient ground for the motor. otherwise ur motor ground thru the block, or grouding using the 2 7/16 bolts that hold the motor to the block.


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

This thread is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you to all of you with the great information. I run 6 batteries all in series. I take power for the rear pump off the 4th battery and all 6 to the front. All my noids are after the batteries but right before the pump. I agree if we get anything out of this is GROUND GROUND GROUND. That is one of the most important things from the pump to the noids. All have to have a good ground. And i have a lot of homies who STILL dont listen about keeping your batteries charged. That save noid and motors. Again thanks again for this GREAT topic. very informative THANKS AGAIN


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 19 2008, 05:26 PM~10456457
> *show us pics or aint happening
> *


whys that so hard to believe?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Apr 19 2008, 03:49 PM~10454994
> *I run 96 volt to 3 Accurates the old shool way. The way i see it if it aint broke why fix it.
> *


Me too this shit seems pointless but hey if it works let them do whatever they want .


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Apr 20 2008, 06:10 PM~10461785
> *Me too this shit seems pointless but hey if it works let them do whatever they want .
> *


U hu no doubt! :dunno:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

k now i get it :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Mar 1 2007, 10:13 PM~7386146
> *here is a quick diagram
> 
> 
> ...


sO IS THAT SAFE TO RUN LIKE THAT... wHAT HAPPENS WHEN A SELONOID BURNS N GROUNDS OUT... mOTOR KEEPS GOING OR MAYBE A FIRE... :dunno:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Apr 29 2008, 08:06 PM~10535460
> *sO IS THAT SAFE TO RUN LIKE THAT... wHAT HAPPENS WHEN A SELONOID BURNS N GROUNDS OUT... mOTOR KEEPS GOING OR MAYBE A FIRE...  :dunno:
> *


x2 we are runing 10 to the front with 5 noids and it work good


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

still waiting for trunk pics


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

lol, someday somebody is going to drop some crazy wiring on LIL that gonna blow this 'split bank' idea to peices.


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 1 2007, 08:17 PM~7386187
> *
> and you run that free end to your motor?
> *


so if i wire it like this the last batt. goes to another set of noids or straight to the pump


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Mar 1 2007, 08:13 PM~7386146
> *here is a quick diagram
> 
> 
> ...


so if i wire it like this the last batt. goes to another set of noids or straight to the pump


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 26 2008, 11:15 PM~10742455
> *lol, someday somebody is going to drop some crazy wiring on LIL that gonna blow this 'split bank' idea to peices.
> *


MAYBE  BUT THERES A CITCUIT.
THERES NORMALY OPEN CONTACTS
SOURCE
LOAD

THERE IS NOT ALOT OF OPTIONS AS FAR AS HOW TO MAKE THE POWER GO TO THE LOAD"MOTOR" AND MAKE IT WORK.

LOOK AT HOW YOUR HOUSE IS WIRED. CODE MAY CHANGE SLIGHTLY BUT STILL SAME SHIT BEING WIRED.

A CIRCUIT PROTECTOR ON THE SETUPS WOULD BE NICE IN SOME SITUATIONS
I RUN A FUSE ON MY 24V SIDE STANDARD.


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Mar 3 2007, 08:25 AM~7396160
> *personally I would rotate the 4th battery to make it a little cleaner for the solenoids to hit the negative.
> 
> 
> ...


so if i wire it like this the last batt. goes to another set of noids or straight to the pump


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

THIS IS A ONE WAY SETUP SHOWN MEANING WHEN YOU MAKE HIT THE SWITCH YOUR FRONT PUMP OR PUMPS SEE 96VOLTS 

ADDITIONAL SOLENOIDS ARE NEEDED TO MAKE THIS DIAGRAM WORK FOR REAR PUMPS


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

ok i m running 1 piston and already have 10 batteries in trunk ok so please show diagram i wanna get the most batteries to the front pump so if some can draw it out how many noids to the front and how many for the back and where they all get hooked up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Jun 6 2008, 09:50 PM~10816508
> *ok  i m running  1 piston and already have 10 batteries  in trunk  ok so please show diagram i wanna get the most batteries to the front  pump    so if some can draw it out  how many noids to the front  and  how many for the back and where they all get hooked up
> *


same as the diagram u see above except u have 1 more battery on the end


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Apr 20 2008, 07:10 PM~10461785
> *Me too this shit seems pointless but hey if it works let them do whatever they want .
> *



u know how someone is always trying to find a lil tip or trick that may help give them an edge on the competition. u know how that goes. battery wiring. porting a pump and block or just tryin to see what the difference would be. swapping parts out in a motor to get more torque, or longer life. u just happen to have ur car on point lol. wish mine would only work like that too hehe


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> sO IS THAT SAFE TO RUN LIKE THAT... wHAT HAPPENS WHEN A SELONOID BURNS N GROUNDS OUT... mOTOR KEEPS GOING OR MAYBE A FIRE... :dunno:
> [/quot
> Add another quick disconnect between the last solenoid and fourth battery?


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Mar 1 2007, 11:13 PM~7386146
> *here is a quick diagram
> 
> 
> ...


I'm new to juice but I am very good with electronics. I don't understand this. Why would you wire it up like this? I understand that you need to have a sylnoid for each battery. If you did this so that you don't have to use 9 sylnoids why not put the sylnoid between the first two batteries? Then you'd only use one sylnoid?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jun 7 2008, 12:14 AM~10816997
> *I'm new to juice but I am very good with electronics.  I don't understand this.  Why would you wire it up like this?  I understand that you need to have a sylnoid for each battery.  If you did this so that you don't have to use 9 sylnoids why not put the sylnoid between the first two batteries?  Then you'd only use one sylnoid?
> *


Because u are splitting the bank At 36vdc for the rear pumps and the rest for the front pump.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

i run a bank of 48v then 3 noids then a another bank of 48v to 3 noids to 1 pump and 3 noids to the other. double pump up front 96v. works well, but after a bit of hopping my motors and batt terminals get pretty hot, using 0 gauge cable.....
but i think i'm gonna try the grounding of the motor, makes sense, i use chrome saco comp motors.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jun 7 2008, 01:32 AM~10817412
> *i run a bank of 48v then 3 noids then a another bank of 48v to 3 noids to 1 pump and 3 noids to the other. double pump up front 96v. works well, but after a bit of hopping my motors and batt terminals get pretty hot, using 0 gauge cable.....
> but i think i'm gonna try the grounding of the motor, makes sense, i use chrome saco comp motors.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 NICE TOPIC!!


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

This still does not make sense. You use a sylonoid as a switch to link the motor to power and ground. You use multipule sylonoids to share the voltage so that you dont burn up the sylonoids. It shouldn't matter where they sylonoid is wired either. All you are doing is connecting the circuit.

In a series circuit voltage is spread equily to all parts. The sum of the voltage drops is equil to the sourse voltage.


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

This still does not make sense. You use a sylonoid as a switch to link the motor to power and ground. You use multipule sylonoids to share the voltage so that you dont burn up the sylonoids. It shouldn't matter where they sylonoid is wired either. All you are doing is connecting the circuit.

In a series circuit voltage is spread equily to all parts. The sum of the voltage drops is equil to the sourse voltage.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

good topic


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

good topic and crazy


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jun 8 2008, 12:25 PM~10823635
> *This still does not make sense.  You use a sylonoid as a switch to link the motor to power and ground.  You use multipule sylonoids to share the voltage so that you dont burn up the sylonoids.  It shouldn't matter where they sylonoid is wired either.  All you are doing is connecting the circuit.
> 
> In a series circuit voltage is spread equily to all parts.  The sum of the voltage drops is equil to the sourse voltage.
> *



It does matter where the solenoid is placed as they're only reliably designed and recommended for 12v which is why it would be best to place your solenoids after the first battery in the series... but then you wouldn't get a 36v feed from the third battery to the switch box as the circuit would be broken by the solenoid so its a catch 22 situation.

The best bet by far would be to put 2 solenoids (you should only ever need 2, 3 is pointless unless you get discount for buying in threes) after 24v and also take your switch feed at 24v as there is no human on earth that would react quicker than the difference between the two (24/36)

i can say this as i've studied and passed electronics at college.

I can also say after reading this whole thread (slow day at work !) there are:

Some people who genuinely have no clue and ask questions to learn.  
Some people who actually have little knowledge and think they understand alot are just dangerous or stupid :0 
Some people who have good understanding but are playing games with the rest of you which is worrying :angry: 
Some people who have complete understanding  
so beware who's advice you choose to follow.


arcing caused by low voltage kills solenoids.
Resistance creates heat.
Heat melts armatures.
Heat seizes motor bearings.
Grounding the motor CASE direct will reduce resistance and help improve current FLOW if you make sure the earth cable is at least as big as the positive cable. 

Its easier to put a ground post into the motor endcap depending on its style 


Hydraulic electrics are pretty uncomplicated and rugged compared to most electronic circuits, a good earth is key and decent power supply is all you need to take care of and if Ohms law means nothing to you, then you're playing with fire 


<steps off soap box>


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 9 2008, 06:47 AM~10828537
> *It does matter where the solenoid is placed as they're only reliably designed and recommended for 12v which is why it would be best to place your solenoids after the first battery in the series... but then you wouldn't get a 36v feed from the third battery to the switch box as the circuit would be broken by the solenoid so its a catch 22 situation.
> 
> The best bet by far would be to put 2 solenoids (you should only ever need 2, 3 is pointless unless you get discount for buying in threes) after 24v and also take your switch feed at 24v as there is no human on earth that would react quicker than the difference between the two (24/36)
> ...


this may be true in low voltage set ups but try running 96+v through 2 sols n see how long they last my hopper runs 12 sols to the front pumps and 1 to each rear pump :biggrin: they work like that and last


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

what is the best way to run a double pumper with 14 batteries, i have 12 batts right now,but a few people have told me 7 to each pump would really get it going,and that the 6 to each pump was teasing it,its a 2dr caprice 84,can i do sel inbetween the batts on this, or double bank the front and ground them,regular hi low pumps with 11s to the front,3 sel to each pump right now,and how do you wire the power on the sel when double stacked to the front for the swicth, and help apprecaited


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Mar 3 2007, 03:12 AM~7395254
> *^^^^^^^^ this is whats referred to as parrallel   question though, what extra do you do to ground the motor?? because its always grounded.
> *


get yourself some old school prestolite motors they have two studs on them one for power and one for ground.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

most lowriders could get alot more everything out of there setups if they were better grounded.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 28 2008, 05:58 PM~11998434
> *most lowriders could get alot more everything out of there setups if they were better grounded.
> *



very true. i take my grounding to heart. my adex dump is ground on the frame rack. my batteries are grounded on the frame rack. motors ground to frame rack. front ground for the batteries when i switch cables is grounded to the trannys crossmember.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Oct 27 2008, 08:36 AM~11982733
> *what is the best way to run a double pumper with 14 batteries,  i have 12 batts right now,but a few people have told me 7 to each pump would really get it going,and that the 6 to each pump was teasing it,its a 2dr caprice 84,can i do sel inbetween the batts on this, or double bank the front and ground them,regular hi low pumps with 11s to the front,3 sel to each pump right now,and how do you wire the power on the sel when double stacked to the front  for the swicth, and help apprecaited
> *



me personaly id take the #11's out and put in #9's... many people will run 2 banks of batteries to the nose. where as single pump cars people will run 8 to 12 batteries in series to the nose, or run a few batteries in parallel and series combonation.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i used to be a hopping judge and would love to comment on this if yall are still here..


----------



## Detailers (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 11 2008, 01:51 AM~12121818
> *i used to be a hopping judge and would love to comment on this if yall are still here..
> *


 :uh: :yessad:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

Some Good Info


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:nicoderm: I've got 1 switch :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Apr 6 2010, 04:48 AM~17109976
> *:nicoderm: I've got 1 switch  :thumbsup:
> *


then hit it


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Mar 1 2007, 10:10 AM~7381266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## breakitallrafa (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 11 2008, 12:51 AM~12121818
> *i used to be a hopping judge and would love to comment on this if yall are still here..
> *


yes pleas im n florida and need to soak up as much as i can


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Mar 1 2007, 11:10 AM~7381266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, I got 12 batterys with 2 pro hopper pumps! now i got them split into 2 banks 8 to nose and 4 to rear! now that being said i want a safe an reliable hydro setup...how many noids should i run? an how do i wire em? now from my understanding i should run 4 noids to front and 2 noids to rear? and for the front i should split noids into 2 stacks ? i dunno i jus dont wanna fry noids so i want some good advice


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced84buickregal_@Apr 22 2010, 10:20 PM~17277130
> *Ok, I got 12 batterys with 2 pro hopper pumps! now i got them split into 2 banks 8 to nose and 4 to rear! now that being said i want a safe an reliable hydro setup...how many noids should i run? an how do i wire em? now from my understanding i should run 4 noids to front and 2 noids to rear? and for the front i should split noids into 2 stacks ? i dunno i jus dont wanna fry noids so i want some good advice
> *


we run 10 or sometimes 12 to the nose on our single pump hoppers...


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 1 2007, 10:21 AM~7381363
> *u can run three solenoids  as long as your batterues are charged you will be fine i have ran 144 volts threw 3 accurates for months...
> *


HOW OFTEN DID YOU HAVE TO CHANGE MOTORS?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 11 2008, 12:51 AM~12121818
> *i used to be a hopping judge and would love to comment on this if yall are still here..
> *


 :drama:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

i jus dont wanna catch fire :happysad:


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 23 2010, 07:24 AM~17279495
> *we run 10 or sometimes 12 to the nose on our single pump hoppers...
> *


ya but some guys on here like kingfish says 2 stacks 3 solinoids for total of 6 for 8 batts ?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

I run 7 total to the front 2 sets of 3 and 1 to control both sets


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 23 2010, 06:34 PM~17284354
> *I run 7 total to the front 2 sets of 3 and 1 to control both sets
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 23 2010, 07:42 PM~17284419
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


I will get some when i go out to the garage


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

sorry dudes been gone 4 a while and forgot to have replies sent to my email 

get at me if help is needed

cobra


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 23 2010, 09:33 AM~17279559
> *HOW OFTEN DID YOU HAVE TO CHANGE MOTORS?
> *


 sacos lasted like 3 hops maybe...but u dont need that much its just for shits a giggles.and it was 144 to banks solenoids 3 each bank that two wires to the two motors so the power was shared between the 2 motors


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

ok guys im finishing wiring up my setup tmw..(2pumps. 4dumps. 12 batts) now im running 8 batteries in series an then 4 in parrallel...now im runnin from 8th battery to 4 solinoids an then to front pump, and runnin from 4th battery to 3 solinoids an then to back pump? is this good? and safe? i dont wanna fry solinoids??? so please reply quick to this as i will be setting it up tmw


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

O and another question...wats this theory on power 3 wheel with 2 pumps? now i got some extra dumps layin around could i plumb my rear pump with more dumps to do a power 3 ????


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 23 2010, 06:48 PM~17284456
> *I will get some when i go out to the garage
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## cilo78 (May 4, 2012)

TTT ..TTT...for us new to the game i found some good stuff.. check it out... i did and i learn some good stuff... thanks to all


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

old topic but good info


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

I saw some of the pics but others were red X's. I'll look at home to see if the pics show up. i'm liking the idea of solenoids in the middle of the 3rd and 4th battery.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THAT WILL WORK BRO;;OK;;GET YO INCHES


----------

